# Good Supplement Free Shake



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey guys.

Just got myself a blender 

As I'm veggie I want a good shake to get a bit of protein.

I'd probably take on in the morning (breakfast) and another post workout perhaps? or for supper.

I am not using whey or anything as cant afford any supps atm.

What kinda things should I put in and what quantities?

(wouldnt mind it tasting ok as well) 

Cheers


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

You said you were a vegetarian - do you drink milk? I think thats called a "Vegan" state, right? Don't mean to sound rude - just thinking that milk would be a good natural, inexpensive base to start from.


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

yes mate.

i drink milk, eat cheese, etc.

I was thinking things like eggs, cottage cheese, milk, etc.

But wondered what measures and flavourings you guys recommend.

Any help welcomed.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

yogurt

cottage cheese

milk

whey protein

honey


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks chef, but i cant afford whey atm.

Would it be ok without?

What measurements/ratios of each should I use to make a good shake?

Cheers


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

I don't know how relevant this is but you can pick up Soya powder pretty cheaply and that's a favourite among vegetarians looking to add protein from vegetable sources. Soya protein isn't synthesised by the body as fast as whey. However, there have been some reports linking Soya to estrogen production, albeit in a minor sense. Not too sure about that, though.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

You could add a sugary substance post-workout to help with flavour and promote insulin spike. ChefX's honey suggestion sounds a good bet.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

its fine without the whey as the cottage cheese has the best protein in it (hmm whey!)

Adjust the ratios to get around 40/35/25 as in 40% calories from fat, 35% calories from protein and 35% calories from carbs. Being vegetarian you will find it hard to get your protein up to healthy levels without a supplement.

Personally IMO I would not touch soy and I would never voluntarily add it to my diet.


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

just made a shake with..

cottage cheese,

yoghurt,

bananas,

honey,

milk,

and was pleasantly surprised at the taste.

Ill have to sort out the ratios and work out the cals etc,

but cheers for the help guys.


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

what about adding oats/eggs mate

just 4 a change from time to time,

conner


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ChefX said:


> its fine without the whey as the cottage cheese has the best protein in it (hmm whey!)
> 
> .


Isnt it high in casein as well ??


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

yepper samurai and thats good it gells and slows absorbtion


----------



## Chas (Mar 31, 2005)

ChefX said:


> its fine without the whey as the cottage cheese has the best protein in it (hmm whey!)
> 
> Adjust the ratios to get around 40/35/25 as in 40% calories from fat, 35% calories from protein and 35% calories from carbs. Being vegetarian you will find it hard to get your protein up to healthy levels without a supplement.
> 
> Personally IMO I would not touch soy and I would never voluntarily add it to my diet.


Why not soy protein?

*Chas*


----------

